# Problemas con postfix

## kolikotron

Buenas

Tengo un problemilla cuando intento hacer emerge postfix. Me dice que es incompatible tener instalados al mismo tiempo virtual/mta. Sin embargo no tengo ninguno de los dos paquetes instalados. ¿Que puedo hacer para instalar postfix?, y si no se puede ¿Cual se puede instalar que sea equivalente o mejor??

Gracias por vuestra colaboracion

----------

## TcB

No tendras el qmail instalado?

----------

## kolikotron

NO. Hice dkpg -l | grep qmail y no aparece nada

----------

## Ferdy

Es posible que sea el SSMTP... alguna vez me lo he encontrado instalado en algunos servidores cuando iba a instalar Postfix

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

